# Xbox 360... =/



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes or No?


----------



## Hiro (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

6 year olds is Wii. The majority age on Xbox Live is usually 13-15 years old. There are plenty of older gamers as well though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

Ugh, I hate when people say that like 4 years old play PS3,360,Wii every console has 5 year old's every console has 45 year old virgins, get it through your skull you ignorant *censored.3.0*s!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Ugh, I hate when people say that like 4 years old play PS3,360,Wii every console has 5 year old's every console has 45 year old virgins, get it through your skull you ignorant *censored.3.0*s!


Hardly ignorant, if anything it's more ignorant to say that every console has exactly the same age range and playerbase.

The wii clearly has a more casual audience, and a more diverse age range. Though there are still hardcore teenage players and little kids.

The PS3 and Xbox have a more teenage playerbase, most of which in my experience turn out to be angry kids. Again, that doesn't mean to say there's not casual players, older players and little kids.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Wii is more causal, while PS3/360 has more teenagers. Like you said though there are still hardcore players on Wii and causal on 360/PS3, there's all kinds, so you can't really say that one console has all the 4 year olds. Or one console has all the angry swear-spitting teens. Sure there's more on some consoles, but not all.


----------



## Wish (Jun 28, 2010)

I never had an Xbox360, but alot of kids play stuff like MW and COD and all that crap, because they think it's "in".


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I never had an Xbox360, but alot of kids play stuff like MW and COD and all that crap, because they think it's "in".


Okay....?


----------



## Conor (Jun 28, 2010)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2010)

You're not goodroy.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I never had an Xbox360, but alot of kids play stuff like MW and COD and all that crap, because they think it's "in".


So people got Animal Crossing and all that crap because they thought it was in? People enjoy these games, and the games are so damn expensive as well so i don't think anyone buys Call of Duty games etc. because it's "in".


----------



## Wish (Jun 28, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about little kids, 6 year olds.
._.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;/


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I never had an Xbox360, but alot of kids play stuff like MW and COD and all that crap, because they think it's "in".


If you're playing a game cause it's "in" you shouldn't be playing video games. Call of Duty is fun, that's why people play it.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I never had an Xbox360, but alot of kids play stuff like MW and COD and all that crap, because they think it's "in".


If you're playing a game cause it's "in" you shouldn't be playing video games. Call of Duty is fun, that's why people play it.


----------



## Wish (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about 6 year olds. I don't think typical 6 year old would go and play those first person shooter games.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 year olds don't play shooters. the youngest I could see playing it because its "in" would be 10-12 year olds.


----------



## Wish (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a few kids that do.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 28, 2010)

I hardly think you guys should be bashing little kids.  After all, aren't most of you here about 12-13 anyways?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but that's where you're wrong. I've sold M-rated shooter games to kids that are definitely younger than 10. Yeah, kids under 17 aren't allowed to buy M-rated games, but if their parent is there with them...what can you do? Nothing. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Ugh, I hate when people say that like 4 years old play PS3,360,Wii every console has 5 year old's every console has 45 year old virgins, get it through your skull you ignorant *censored.3.0*s!


^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH BECAUSE PLAYING AN M-RATED GAME IS SOOOO BAD


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't start this... We've had a 10 page discussion with Tye about shooters before. It proved nothing other than he's a Nintendo fanboy.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what he would say if Mario or Sonic got a gun or more likely Samus?


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Samus has a gun. why Isn`t she bad Tye?

I want Nintendo to up Zelda to an M rating, same with Metroid. It'd make all the fanboys *censored.2.0* themselves.


----------



## Pear (Jun 29, 2010)

People need to play to god damn console before making assumptions. The average age of a gamer on Xbox live varies by the game. For Xbox live in general, most people are in the 13-30 year old range. For MW2, the biggest concentration of players is 13-16. For something like BFBC2, it's more like 15-20's.


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> People need to play to god damn console before making assumptions. The average age of a gamer on Xbox live varies by the game. For Xbox live in general, most people are in the 13-30 year old range. For MW2, the biggest concentration of players is 13-16. For something like BFBC2, it's more like 15-20's.


Yeah, I've never met someone younger than 15 on BC2. Guess cause it's more complicated and actually takes some skill to kill people.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im 14 and i play


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're not one of those MW2 fanboys then. (Y)


----------



## Pear (Jun 29, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a youngin' too, only 14. It's nice not having 11 year olds insulting your masculinity through the mic anymore.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preach the ERSB ratings! That's what you do.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, you prove how much you just LOVE to try to start arguments.

No, I don't think that playing an M-rated game is a bad thing. That is, unless you're a little kid. Parents shouldn't be letting their eight year olds play games like Grand Theft Auto. >_>


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Yes or No?


is this working  :X


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 30, 2010)

maskedmeatloaf1 said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you, a mother? Why should you give a *censored.2.0*?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah. Nintendo is a family game company, and looks like Sony and Microsoft are heading down that road too.




			
				Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> What are you, a mother? Why should you give a *censored.2.0*?



His point is, is that there are rules, and if the parent is with them, the rules don't apply then, even if the child is still going to play it. They have rules for a reason, and if the parent is there, rules don't matter, nowadays.


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop using Grand Theft Auto as an M rated game example. EVERYONE does that.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? The majority of players I play with on BC2 ar 13-15.


----------

